# Destin Fishing Buddies



## sgallo (Apr 14, 2014)

Looking for fishing buddies out of Niceville/ Destin.. I have a 30' Grady White Marlin with F250's. Text is best, three three four, 790, five six nine eight

Thanks!


----------



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

I fish with you. Let's talk soon. 850 428-4816


----------



## firemanlimo (Oct 3, 2007)

Let me know when you want to go. I live in Bluewater and love to fish. 8503774893


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

I live in Niceville as well. Feel free to shoot me a text 850-865-6283


----------



## Mattrik187 (Feb 26, 2016)

sgallo said:


> Looking for fishing buddies out of Niceville/ Destin.. I have a 30' Grady White Marlin with F250's. Text is best, three three four, 790, five six nine eight
> 
> Thanks!


just moved here live on Eglin 843-860-0846 i have only been deep see fishing one time.


----------



## Njydvr (Jan 1, 2008)

Just moved to Freeport myself. Work on Eglin. I've got two twin babies and a wife that hasn't seen me in a long time, but when I can shake them I'm down for some fishing, hunting, spearfishing.... 850-417-2418.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm in town through the end of April. I've got the equipment and know-how to catch fish. I was a charter deckhand and captain for 7 years before changing professions. Lemme know.


----------

